# French Godin Parlor Stove For Sale - Need Help



## william eppler (May 5, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the stove at the link below is wood burning and coal?

And if its pre-1900?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140963083138

Thanks


----------



## begreen (May 5, 2013)

Welcome William. This auction stove was already discussed here:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...e-cast-iron-parlor-stove.109394/#post-1441442


----------



## KaptJaq (May 6, 2013)

The stove has been sold but for what it is worth it is missing a lot of pieces as well as all the mica windows.  As it is it is not functional as a stove.

KaptJaq


----------



## Danno77 (May 6, 2013)

FWIW, you can get replacement mica.


----------

